# Engine Building Book Recommendations



## bkellis1 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm looking for recommendations on which book is best for Pontiac engine builds. Something that might suggest which parts and from which years to use, and other tips for the most cost effective build. I keep seeing this book advertised:
_How to Build Max-Performance Pontiac V-8s
_
Any thoughts on this book? Any other recommendations for a book purchase? 

I'd also be interested in any online articles you might recommend. I know there are a ton of posts on here that will help too. I ran across a 2017 post from BearGFR









(re)Building my engine - finally


FINALLY - in the process of rebuilding my engine. This time, I'll be using Crower stainless rockers and Crower mechanical roller lifters (with their High Pressure Pin Oiling Option). I'm also stepping it up a little :grin2: This cam delivers 15 degrees more duration and 0.020 more lift than...




www.gtoforum.com





Looks like a lot of great information. Any others you can recommend?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The book you referenced is very good for an experienced builder or for someone looking to warm up their Pontiac engine. It is a modern version of the Jim Hand book which has been out of print for years and when found on the used book market often sells for well over $100. Rocky is a well known Pontiac enthusiast and writer. He also wrote 'How To Rebuild Pontiac V-8s'. It is another excellent book for the first time Pontiac engine builder explaining the unusual Pontiac details that make them different from the other makes. 
Jim Hand has a series of newsletters that goes into great detail of how to make your Pontiac competitive at the drags.






Jim Hand: Building A Strong Street Machine | Dallas Area Pontiac Association


Building a Strong Street Machine – Part 1: Introduction




www.dapa.org






Here are a few other sites:



Tech Articles








Pontiac Tech Tips







www.pontiacdiy.com


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

bkellis1 said:


> I'm looking for recommendations on which book is best for Pontiac engine builds. Something that might suggest which parts and from which years to use, and other tips for the most cost effective build. I keep seeing this book advertised:
> _How to Build Max-Performance Pontiac V-8s_
> 
> Any thoughts on this book? Any other recommendations for a book purchase?
> ...



We have a list of them. You want a Chassis Manual for your year car as a starter as it will cover engine disassembly, assembly, and specs.

Read the list and you will see a few good pics:









FAQ - General: GTO and Pontiac Reference Sources


Surprised this has not been brought up - a suggested reading list for us Pontiac enthusiasts. Let's list any books, journals, factory literature, CD's, or other printed materials tht may be of value. And, it does not have to necessarily be Pontiac specific if it can be applied to out hobby...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## maxbell04 (12 mo ago)

bkellis1 said:


> I'm looking for recommendations on which book is best for Pontiac engine builds. Something that might suggest which parts and from which years to use, and other tips for the most cost effective build. I keep seeing this book advertised:
> _How to Build Max-Performance Pontiac V-8s_
> 
> Any thoughts on this book? Any other recommendations for a book purchase?
> ...


True engine chapter captions have a strong sense of aesthetics and a fondness for scrutinizing the tiny details, especially on masterwork engines like those in Ray's books and captions. 
With gorgeous full-page photos and comprehensive discussion on each engine, he more than meets that need.
An initial discussion of the straight eight books design, captions, and the issues it offers, including its length, firing order torsional vibration, number of main bearings, carburetors, and intake and exhaust layouts, are all adequately supported.


----------

